
Ask HN: 5K 27“ computer monitor recommendation? - thoughtpeddler
I&#x27;m looking for a 5K 27&quot; computer monitor but it seems there is literally only one option on the market: the LG&#x2F;Apple UltraFine 5K 27&quot; display.<p>I prefer this resolution at this size because it amounts to 220 PPI, which is &#x27;Retina&#x27; (HiDPI) at macOS&#x27;s native integer scaling.<p>Apparently there were a few models some years ago, such as the Dell UP2715K, the HP Z27q, and the Philips 275P4VYKEB, but they&#x27;re discontinued. Other options like the Planar IX2790 and the iiyama XB2779QQS are impossible to find now. What&#x27;s the solution here?<p>There&#x27;s a glut of 4K 27&quot; monitors on the market but to get Retina, you&#x27;d have to run them downscaled by 4x to 1080p, which is less than ideal.
======
imagetic
90% of the reason I'm still on an iMac is the screen, 10% is cause I prefer
macOS over Windows, but 0% because of what's inside of it. But I'm a
photographer who does a lot of media production work, both still and video. So
far, I haven't found a screen other than the iMac/Cinema Display's that hold
up over time.

The only alternative I've been satisfied with LG UltraFine 5K.

We had some LG 27UD69P's as budget screens on some edit bays, they're 4K 27"
displays, I believe the 27UL850-W is the current model. Nobody has hated them.

I haven't had much luck with the Dell's or HPs, even on the higher end
displays. Color washes out after a year or so. Hard to get them to match
unless you pull two from the same batch out of the box on the same day.

------
pheug
Tried HP z27q for a month under Linux with Cinnamon, didn't like it. Being a
DP 1.2 monitor, 5K resolution is implemented as an ugly hack using MST and two
displayport connections. The system views it essentially as two independent
monitors. Stuff like maximizing windows just plain doesn't work, you always
work on half the screen, window panels are half sized, etc. Some work went
into fixing user experience on GNOME, but for Cinnamon the maintainers are not
interested in proper support for MST and I'm not interested in switching DEs.
The situation is a better in newer monitors with DisplayPort 1.4 though, which
gets rid of MST. But these are only Planar and Iiyama which you say you have
problems sourcing. My monitor examplar also every so often would randomly
flicker for a few minutes on a cold start, which also contributed to my
decision to get rid of it.

My recommendation is to just get a 4K 27". Much more options and similar
enough PPI, you would hardly tell the difference. Well, you won't have the
perfect 2x scaling without stuff looking too big, but most desktop
environments today support fractional scaling and/or you can play with your
font sizes. I have 2x scaling now on 4K 27" with smaller font sizes, stuff
looks about as good as what I had on 5K.

------
stevencorona
I have two of those Planar’s.

Pros: 5K over a single display port is great. Awesome price. Glossy finish,
same form factor as the 27” iMac. Costumer support is good.

Cons: Expect lots of dead pixels, burn in/ghosting. I RMAed two of them for
these issues and the replacements had the same problems.

------
ksec
The only company that is making 5K Res panel is LG. And all the Monitor you
mentioned above were using the same LG panel.

Unfortunately as with everything manufacturing you need scale. And the volume
of 5K panel is tiny by today's standard.

------
musicale
It's too bad that the iMac doesn't support Target Display mode anymore.

I've been pretty happy with the 5K Ultrafine.

Besides availability, the tricky part may be matching the display interface,
as the LG is Thunderbolt only.

~~~
thoughtpeddler
Alas, outside of crazy hacks like this one
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzTVe6aVgww](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzTVe6aVgww)),
there's no way to use the 5K iMacs as an external display :(

~~~
musicale
Sad that Apple abandoned Target Display Mode with the Retina iMacs, though
pre-Retina models support it (2011-2014 via Thunderbolt, 2009-2010 via Mini
DisplayPort.)

------
whatever1
Apart from the Planar that has QC issues there is nothing else. The PC /
monitor industry has decided that 4K should be enough for every desktop pc
user. Don’t forget that until the arrival of DP1.4 you couldn’t even feed a 5k
display with enough data using one cable. Plus the fact that Dell and HP
discontinued their 5k offerings shows that the demand was likely low (which is
to be expected given their price and their incompatibility with laptops).

There is an 8k currently sold by Dell, but it is out of most people’s budget
(>$3.5k)

------
schappim
If you can afford it, jump straight to the 30" Pro XDR. It is pricy but a
great screen.

I also have two of the LG/Apple UltraFine 5K 27" displays and both suffer
burn-in (strangely the iMacs we have w/ the same panels do not).

~~~
throwaway98797
I recently got ultra fine, anything you recommend to prevent burn in?

Are yours the old version or the refresh?

~~~
schappim
Mine are both the old version, and got them at an "OK price" when Apple was
selling USB-C HW at a discount.

I found that if I turn them off (for days), the burn in goes away.

This is the kind of burn in I get from a few seconds:
[https://files.littlebird.com.au/Shared-
Image-2020-08-17-09-1...](https://files.littlebird.com.au/Shared-
Image-2020-08-17-09-15-27-aO6Qm.png)

ends up looking like:

[https://files.littlebird.com.au/Untitled-3-JCFxO.png](https://files.littlebird.com.au/Untitled-3-JCFxO.png)

------
mayoff
I have an LG 5K plugged into my iMac Pro and really the LG is just as good to
my eyes.

------
BoorishBears
What about a 4k ultrawide? (Proper 4k, proper ultrawide)

[https://us.msi.com/Monitor/Prestige-
PS341WU](https://us.msi.com/Monitor/Prestige-PS341WU)

~~~
Tagbert
2160 vertical pixels is a difficult fit.

* At 1x, UI elements are very small unless it is a very large monitor.

* At 2X, you have 1080 addressable resolution which looks clunky at larger sizes. Fractional scaling can be blurry and can tax the video card more.

* 5K with 2880/1440 is just enough better at most sizes.

------
quaa55
Time to Upgrade Your Monitor
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23551983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23551983)

------
vsskanth
Agree with you on internet scaling. 4k 24" or 27" isn't that good at 1.5x
scaling even in Windows which has native support for fractional scaling.

~~~
thoughtpeddler
Exactly. Apple knows this and that's why they offered the LG 5K UltraFine to
begin with. The greatest mystery is why there's been no "mid-market" Apple-
branded display to supersede the Thunderbolt Display.

------
henriquez
The LG 5K Ultrafine is all but discontinued. There are basically no realistic
aftermarket “retina” monitors currently.

~~~
thoughtpeddler
I did see this bit of news last week ([https://9to5mac.com/2020/07/28/apple-
sold-out-of-standalone-...](https://9to5mac.com/2020/07/28/apple-sold-out-of-
standalone-5k-mac-displays-with-no-official-solution/)) where Apple Retail's
direct supply of the monitors has run dry. But you can still find them (at
least in the U.S.) through other common retailers like Best Buy and Amazon, so
I wouldn't say they're officially discontinued (yet).

------
foobarbazetc
I bought a HP Z27q on eBay and it’s great.

Only screen that works with dual mini-DP input from a 2013 nMP.

~~~
thoughtpeddler
I'm glad that's working for you. Ideally the monitor I'm imagining would have
a single USB-C/Thunderbolt connector into my Mac.

